# New HD in tivo HELP ME



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a tcd24004A, my primary master is my main hd with windows xp on it and its a ntfs format. My Primary slave has my 40gb hd its unpartitioned, secondary master has my cd-rom which has my tivo image i backed up called tcd240040_40.bak and then my secondary slave has my linux tools to boot up. Now what are the commands to get the tivo image of the cd onto my 40gb hd, i went to http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/ did the full steps its a version 4 image and its and im not moving the software from one TiVo to another. I did all the commands with each different way of those hdx,y,z,a,d, thingys and nothing works please help


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Suggest that you unplug the Windows XP drive so you don't accidentally restore the image to it (or boot from it).

mkdir /mnt/cdrom
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
mfsrestore -zpi /mnt/cdrom/tcd240040_40.bak /dev/hdb
umount /mnt/cdrom
shutdown or reboot

you and scorp508 should get together.


----------



## scorp508 (Mar 2, 2004)

HomeUser said:



> you and scorp508 should get together.


Hey c'mon, don't point out I've been a failure so far, lol.


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

scorp508 did you ever get a new image i have version's 4-7 version and you said u had an 8 so wondering yeah, also gonna try that command you gave me thnks just waiting for version 7x to burn to a cd


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

alright i typed what you had above HOMEUSER and i got a few errors, this is my setup when i did this thou

HDA-Nothing

HDB-Unpartitioned 40gb hd

HDC-CDrom with image

HDD-CDrom with mfstools 2.0

ok heres the errors i recieved or messages 

Mount: Block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mount read only

Kmod: Failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k nls_iso8859-1, errno = 2

Then when i typed MFSrestore it gave me this
Restored failed backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

also does the hard drive that i restore the image have to be partitioned, unpartitioned or have a fat/fat32/ntfs partition this was never clear to me


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Scubasjl18 said:


> ok heres the errors i recieved or messages
> 
> Mount: Block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mount read only
> 
> ...


It is expected that the CD is read only because it is.

Not so sure about the modprobe error did that happen when you mounted the CD? The Linux distribution may not have the correct driver for your drive can you do a directory of the CD ls /mnt/cdrom


The command seems to be able to access the image file If you used the restore command from above without the larger swap or block size then you will need a larger drive for that backup image.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Scubasjl18 said:


> also does the hard drive that i restore the image have to be partitioned, unpartitioned or have a fat/fat32/ntfs partition this was never clear to me


 No the destination drive does not need any special formating, what ever is on the hard drive will be over-written with the data from the backup image.


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

im just gonna put the drive in a ntfs format then. Yes the erros came after i typed mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

i tried typing LS /mnt/cdrom said it wasnt a command


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

That should be ls /mnt/cdrom Linux is case sensitive.

The destination drive for the restore does not care what partitions are on it. The drive can be Unformated. Formated FATxx, NTFS, EXT2, LVM, HPFS or XYZZY. the restore command will wipe it out when it writes the new TiVo layout.

One of the reason you might be getting the NO SPACE could be that not all 40G drives are equal in size there can be a large difference between your drive and the one the backup was made from.

Another reason could be the size of the swap partition if you used the -s 127 parameter in the restore there needs to be enough room to create the larger swap partition.


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah i did the ls /mnt/cdrom what i got was backup7x.bak which is a new image i got which its version 7 and not 4,

but the thing is the backups are about 400mb, and that would mean thats theirs no extra saved stuff like recordings, and what should i do if the image was backed up from a larger hd, i no i would have to get a larger hd, but is their a way to find out how large of an hd u need?

But i do no that the version 4 i restored it on the original hd that the tivo came with it, thats all i no and that hd was 40gb.

the 40gb i use now i get 37.2gb out of it


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The backup images usually are small and are stripped of the recordings. The recordings do not compress very much making a backup image not much smaller then the drive. 40G images would be hard to store you might just as well store the hard drive instead.

I don't know where your tcd240040_40.bak image is CD's recored sessions in tracks if you added data after the initial burn that might explain the modprobe error you got the easiest way would be to burn a new cd with the files in a single session.

The only way I know to find out the size of a backup image file is the message you get when starting the restore.

You should probably get a larger hard drive anyway you can get a 160G for under $50 US.


----------



## Scubasjl18 (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah i looked at prices today at hd's and yea no job and its 4 of us makinga movie and we needed a way to send the analog to digital so we just gave up, and we went a got a dvd recorder, so the tivo is in the basement till we get a larger hard drive. But other then that thnks for the help and the last time i tried this was 4 years ago and yeah hopefully soon i will have a larger hd


----------

